
The Perfect Programming Language [pdf] - mrbbk
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/1401061/pplslides.pdf
======
informatimago
There's no perfect programming languages. This is why you need a language that
you can morph yourself at will depending on the project and task at hand,
without waiting for standard comitees or benevolent dictators, and then
waiting for implementers, hoping that they'll get the new features right and
compatible between them.

Hence you want Common Lisp! A modern homoiconic and metalinguistic programming
language that you can (if you need to) change as needed to more easily solve
your current programming tasks.

